# Maryland Trainer Recommendations?



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I go to Edna in Parkville. She also has classes in Harford County.
I have a class tomorrow at 6:00 if you want to tag along.

Edna's Dog Training Classes


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

GEEZ

I hope you can all get together and go to training.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I've taken classes at the Capital Dog Training Club in Silver Spring - loved every class I took there. I only wish they were closer. If you are interested in any of their classes I'd email the training secretary on the website early on bc they fill up SUPER FAST.

http://www.cdtc.org/


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

MillysMom said:


> I've taken classes at the Capitol Dog Training Club in Silver Spring - loved every class I took there. I only wish they were closer.


I'm actually a member of Capital, and I can attest that they are very good. If the OP is looking for something more convenient to Baltimore, there are also lots of good people up at Oriole Dog Training Club (Home - Oriole Dog Training Club).


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Your Best Friend*

I just started working with the trainers at Your Best Friend Dog Obedience. You can check out their web page for more information. They train in Baltimore County at Pet Depot in Timonium and in Baltimore City at Roland Park Country School. So far, I'm pleased.

I'd characterize their approach to training as much like the "Monks of New Skete" (if you know their books): mostly positive reinforcement with limited use of negative reinforcement such as leash checks. 

Maisie, who's not quite 6 month old, has had one one-on-one session with Janet Boss and we just went to one Puppy Class last weekend. The private lesson was very helpful in dealing with loose leash walking problems we were having -- puppy crazy behavior (hard pully, dancing, jumping, leash tug-of-war) and starting the basics. The class was fun: basic commands, free play for socialization, an obstacle course, etc.


----------

